# Off Topic: Gone Fishing



## Rich Parsons (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi All,

Recently my Manager was promoted to Director, and I am dealing with even more responsibility than the four job titles already. (* And No I am not in line to replace my boss, but I am expected to help out until a new manager is chosen. *) Combine this with some issue at one of my assembly plants and some mid year running changes I am already swamped. If I am not around nor do I respond it is because I am too busy to get online. I wish everyone the best and will be back in normal in a few weeks or a couple of months at worse.

I wish everyone the best.

Train well

Rich
:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 5, 2002)

Good Luck Rich!!!

Similarly, my on-line time is greatly diminished as well. I am in the start of a new career as a Financial Advisor at UBS PaineWebber. It's fun and exciting, but at the same time very time consuming. I'll be around, but not as much as I was a few months ago.

I just thought I'd add to this with my similar situation.

Thanks!  

Paul


----------



## dearnis.com (Nov 5, 2002)

Rich-
 you may get his work on top of yours but I bet you dont get both salaries!!!
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
hang in there


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks for the thougths guys.

I would settle for on 50% of the thrre job titles I already have  .
That would be about a 50% raise.

A nope I am not going to get my boss's salary.  

Ciao

Rich


----------

